# Tivo Mini looses connection when turning off TV with Roamio connected



## bob61 (Apr 23, 2002)

I have Roamio Plus and 3 Mini's. I've found that when I turn the TV off that's connected to my Roamio the Mini looses connection to the Roamio, an error message is displayed. If I go back to the Tivo Menu the Mini is still connected to the Roamio as I can view the recorded shows and watch/stream the Live TV. 

I have MoCa bridge set on my Roamio with connection to my LG SmartTV so maybe when the TV turns off it's funkin' up the connection. Anyone else encountering this?


----------



## macevedo (Oct 23, 2005)

This happened to me today when I was downloading something to the iPad. I turned off the TV and the transfer immediately failed. I did not give it to much thought though.

One other thing you may check is if you are using a Logitech universal remote, by default the Logitech will set the roaming to stand by when doing the "Off". Sequence. You have to specifically tell the Harmony not to control the power state of the Tivo.


----------



## bob61 (Apr 23, 2002)

macevedo said:


> This happened to me today when I was downloading something to the iPad. I turned off the TV and the transfer immediately failed. I did not give it to much thought though.
> 
> One other thing you may check is if you are using a Logitech universal remote, by default the Logitech will set the roaming to stand by when doing the "Off". Sequence. You have to specifically tell the Harmony not to control the power state of the Tivo.


I have a Logitech remote, I'll confirm that Tivo isn't powering off (front panel light remains on, but will double check).


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

Have you checked your HDMI settings on your TVs ?

There is usually a setting witch tells HDMI devices to turn off/sleep when the TV is turned off. ( you need to disable this feature ).


----------



## bob61 (Apr 23, 2002)

shamilian said:


> Have you checked your HDMI settings on your TVs ?
> 
> There is usually a setting witch tells HDMI devices to turn off/sleep when the TV is turned off. ( you need to disable this feature ).


Not seeing any option like that on my set (LG 55LN7400).


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

shamilian said:


> Have you checked your HDMI settings on your TVs ?
> 
> There is usually a setting witch tells HDMI devices to turn off/sleep when the TV is turned off. ( you need to disable this feature ).


That was my first thought as well. Sounds like a CEC issue. The other possibility is an HDCP handshake issue.


----------



## bob61 (Apr 23, 2002)

gweempose said:


> That was my first thought as well. Sounds like a CEC issue. The other possibility is an HDCP handshake issue.


Finally had a chance to check into this further.... the problem isn't due to HDMI connections, it appears to be due to the MoCa bridge through the Roamio. I have my TV hard wired connected to the Roamio through the MoCa bridge. I disconnected the HDMI cable and turned off the TV and sure enough the connection was still dropped. If I disconnect the hardwire from the Roamio to my TV the Mini doesn't lose the connection when turning on/off.


----------

